# flamingo on saturday



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work out there! I was itching to be out there.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oye, did u get that new boat yet?!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Thats a really nice red! Fly Rod?


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Real nice. The skeeters are on fire.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Oye, did u get that new boat yet?!


Soon soon. Just stacking my pennies making sure its ready to torture some bones and rojos out the shoot. 
Trying to splurge for the 50hp.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

No fly, I wish!!! Fly is fun if the guy in the back knows how to handle the skiff. Lately I'm a spin kinda guy


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol, liking the scarletts tshirt. 

And I know how to handle a skiff, let me know. Lol


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

A 50hp...let me know when u wana race skiffs 
I'm chasn bones with the long rod 3 weeks back n hooked my buddy on the platform 4 times...he luvs 2 fly fish but hasn't figured out how 2 share the luv. He kept yelln at me 2 present the fly and I kept whipn him with my back cast...he still never figured it out he got 3 on fly n I went home empty handed, everyday on the water is a learning experience 4 all!!!
Tight ones!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a sweet red!  Got any pics of the snook?


----------

